# under deck question



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

there has been lots of good info on there about deck building. i am putting plans together to build one in the back yard but i am not sure what to do with the grass thats currently there. do i dig it up and get rid of it, or just spray with round up and hope the weeds dont grow back.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I sprayed mine and put a weed barrier cloth down just in case. They really should not grow back due to not getting any light. The main reason I put the cloth down was because mine was so close to the ground I did not want to take chance' and it ensured the boards where not touching dirt. 

Make sure when you buy your post they are for use on the ground. Believe it or not, not all treated lumber is treated for use directly on the ground anymore. 

Matt


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Pavers used? or dig 2' and poor 80# of concrete..insert the appropriate metal bracket/brace for the legs and let dry?? Which would be better?


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I used 4x4 post on the perimeter and deck blocks in the center. This way if it settle's any you can relevel it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

be sure the area under the deck drains well! It is a perfect place for those Mosquito things to thrive! As for grass, if the boards are tight together nothing will grow under it.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Most professionals will use the weed barrier and then gravel on top to hold it in place.

As for your posts, I am of the opinion that you should never set 4x4's in concrete except for fence posts. They will rot eventuall, guaranteed. I have made a lot of money replacing decks built this way. Dig your 2' deep hole. Use the Simpson 4x4 post base. The post base is designed to keep the ground moisture out of the post.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

redman71, thanks for the opinion. i have kinda changed my plan to that since i posted this. its nice to hear from folks that help "fix" problems before they start. on the weed barier, is it necessary to use a lot of gravel, or just enought to hold it from coming out. i guess you could some how secure it down good in the corners. thanks. MIKE


----------

